# Suckers Ausable River From Mio Dam to M-33



## FishHeadz7054 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello, I am planning on spending the week of March 28th in Mio at our cabin. I was wondering if anybody knows if fishable numbers of suckers run up to the dam in Mio. Obviously these wouldn't be Lake Huron fish. I will be up with my 10 year old son. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

FishHeadz7054 said:


> Hello, I am planning on spending the week of March 28th in Mio at our cabin. I was wondering if anybody knows if fishable numbers of suckers run up to the dam in Mio. Obviously these wouldn't be Lake Huron fish. I will be up with my 10 year old son. Any help is appreciated.


I’ve never caught one at Mio dam, but I’ve also never targeted them. I know below Alcona dam there is some huge red horse suckers. You can keep rainbow trout year round downstream of Mio dam, and play catch and release with the big browns. Pm me if you would like and I can send you some coordinates for some good trout holes.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

It’s a type 4 trout stream there so be careful. I’ve caught walleye, carp and bass at the dam in summer, never many suckers. I do see suckers in the river so maybe it’s worth a shot. Good luck with the weather for your week, March is always a crapshoot but you can’t beat time with your kid.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Not sure where you'd find them in that area. But we have a cabin close to the river downstream of Mio, and upstream of the Alcona dam. There is a creek that dumps into the Ausable, that runs close to our cabin, and I used to catch Redhorse Suckers in May, from that creek. Some of those fish were easily 8#, and they fought almost like a Trout - jumps and everything. I don't remember seeing any White Suckers in there, but I didn't really fish that creek when they would have been spawning. 

If you don't mind a bit of a drive, you could head to Oscoda, and fish below Foote dam, with a real good chance of getting into some Steelhead. They should be moving into the river, and prepping to start spawning, right about now. The heaviest part of the spawn on that river won't happen til around the end of April/beginning of May.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Below Alcona might not be a bad bet either, it’s a significantly warmer stretch than Mio. Still type 4 but probably half way to Foote. Beautiful area and likely you’ll be by yourselves.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I’ve caught suckers below both Mio and Alcona, they certainly are there. Personally I’d drive the 45 minutes to Omer where you know you’ll find some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Resinater (Apr 7, 2020)

FishHeadz7054 said:


> Hello, I am planning on spending the week of March 28th in Mio at our cabin. I was wondering if anybody knows if fishable numbers of suckers run up to the dam in Mio. Obviously these wouldn't be Lake Huron fish. I will be up with my 10 year old son. Any help is appreciated.


Yea they do. May also stumble on to some at camp ten road bridge, cherry creek rd access, or at parmaleee bridge


----------



## FishHeadz7054 (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks for all of the replies. I think we were probably a week early. Didn't run into any suckers but did run into this on my birthday. It was tasty over an open fire.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Way better than a sucker


----------

